# Portable band saws



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Portable Band Saws are most often used for metal pipe, angle iron, bolts or other profiles but they can be used to cut other materials including wood.

The only advantage that I could see is using a portable Bandsaw to cut profiles say on a pergola, but then because of the weight of the saw and the necessity of holding the saw with both hands, I think it would be very difficult to cut consistent repetitive profiles.

What is your application?
.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

They are kinda of heavy too (15 lbs or so). The only time I've used them is to cut steel. But if you really want one and you want quality, go with Milwaukee or Dewalt.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

There are other kinds of portable bandsaws. I have one from Grizzly that is a woodworking bandsaw, 12" and it's portable. What kind are you looking for?


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

The Grizzly that you bought...was it this one:

http://grizzly.com/products/Portable-Bandsaw-w-Stand/G8692

and, if so, what do you think if the stand and the quality of the stand and saw?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

No, the one I bought I don't see on their site anymore. Grizzly, does like most tool companies, they contract out to the cheapest bidder. So you never know what the quality will be.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I generally stick with Dewalt and Lincoln (although I have some Powermatic and Milwaukee tools that are pretty good). I've looked at Grizzly throughout the years, but I always had an iffy feeling.

A portable band saw would make a good addition to my shop although I've never really, really needed one. Having the stand to go with it would be handy for certain cuts. Milwaukee has a saw/stand set, but it's a little pricey and some reviews that I have read are not too flattering.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I would not be afraid to buy one of these for occasional use:
HF-Portable Variable Speed Bandsaw


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

PaliBob said:


> I would not be afraid to buy one of these for occasional use:
> HF-Portable Variable Speed Bandsaw


if it were me, and just for occasional use, I'd look on craigslist and get an older milwaukee before I bought one of these harbor frieght jobs. The older Porta-bands were heavy duty, and built to last. The problem with these cheapo's is they were never intended to last. they are cheap for a reason, so you won't cry in 6 months when you are dropping them into a dumpster. I don't know about you, but I don't have enough money to buy cheap stuff......YMMV


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Gerry Petard said:


> Can anyone recommend a portable band saw or attest to their ability to round off the edge of, say, a two-by-four?


I would use a router with a round over bit.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Mr Chips said:


> if it were me, and just for occasional use, I'd look on craigslist and get an older milwaukee before I bought one of these harbor frieght jobs. The older Porta-bands were heavy duty, and built to last. The problem with these cheapo's is they were never intended to last. they are cheap for a reason, so you won't cry in 6 months when you are dropping them into a dumpster. I don't know about you, but I don't have enough money to buy cheap stuff......YMMV


I agree. I've always bought tools with the aim that it needs to last a lifetime (a hobbyist's lifetime) and that it is a solid performer. And even when they are new I can't stand the idea of buying a cheap POS only to suffer with wobble, vibration, wander, out of square, etc.


----------

